# Request advice with home generator hookup



## Cristian (May 9, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new here and am in dire need of some sage advice. 

I am planning to connect a generator to my house for the hurricanes we have every year here in Florida. The unit I have picked out is a Westinghouse WGEN12000DF, which I plan to place outside on the side of the house next to the main power box, and power via several 100-pound propane tanks. 

In previous years, I've used my old 5500 watt unit connected through my dryer outlet, so this will be my first attempt at hooking up a "proper" generator setup. I have a couple of questions about how to go about doing it correctly. I won't be doing the electrical work myself, as I'll be having an electrician do the work. I just want to be somewhat familiar with what all the process entails. 

I'm assuming that I can connect the generator right into the main power box outside, via a 50 amp plug. I also assume I'll need an automatic transfer switch, but where exactly does it go? Can it go in the outside panel by the generator, or does it have to go inside next to the fuse panel in the garage? I don't think I'll be needing one of those transfer switches that have their own fuse panel, as I'll be running the whole house and I can just turn off anything I don't want to run right there at the house fuse box. 

This particular WGEN12000DF generator is equipped with something called Westinghouse's "Smart Switch" plug, which apparently works in conjunction with the Westinghouse Smart Switch automatic transfer switch, to start the generator automatically when the power goes off. But the switch itself only appears to supply power to a couple of 110v outlets on the transfer switch itself. If I have the generator wired in via the 50amp plug to power the whole house, could I (or would I have to) use this proprietary Smart Switch unit for the sole purpose of getting the generator to start up automatically? 

As I'm sure this post shows, I'm not too familiar with this stuff. So any advice, suggestions or comments are really welcome!

- Cris


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

If im reading you correctly, it sounds as if you want to place the gen permanently outside ready to go and be wired into you main panel supplying electric to your entire panel and use this smartswitch device to detect power outage and turn the gen on automatically. In effect acting as a standby unit........NO it wont work. (If thats what you are saying.
Reason: the smartswitch device is isolated from the utility from what I am seeing (if looking at the correct one you are referring to). You would need the 50 amp plug from the gen isolated from a back feed from when the utility is restored. 
Also it appears from your statement you would have this portable unit hooked up to propane at all times ready to run? The whole principle is not safe. You cannot have a portable unit functioning as a standby unit circumventing cost and more importantly the safety of your family. There are codes and rules written to quard against what you are attempting to do. Again if im reading this correctly


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Easiest way is to wire in a 50amp interlock swith into your main panel inside your garage from a 50 amp inlet box placed on the outside of the garage. Then you can turn on individual breakers that are needed or not. Plug the gen into inlet box and position the gen a SAFE DISTANCE AWAY from the structure to prevent exhaust gases from entering the house. Even if a standby unit is mounted outside they have rules as for distance from structure/windows/doors for the same reason.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have natural gas in your area??

knock off the wheels and build a structure for the gen set so it could be bolted down to a base..
yes it could be done.. add a real 200 amp ats cost of $1,200.00 for a good one..

but by the time you have some one engineer up a system and a plan to start and transfer that as an auto start back up..
you could buy a low cost generac with an ats.. 5,200.00 plus all the electrical install and lp parts.








Generac Guardian EGD-70432KIT ® 22kW Standby Generator System 200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery


The Generac Guardian® 22kW Standby Generator System (200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding) w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery EGD-70432KIT has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top standby generators air-cooled generator.




www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com




the gen set will eat you alive on lp...
you have to have large tank to feed this...
look at the lbs per day on lp.. and it is "cheap"

manual interlock is the way I choose to go for back up..
and do a better gen set... I like the honda Eu series of gen sets.
the eu7000is works well. and gets you some basic power.
there are wireless auto start kits for these honda gens now
as well as tri fuel conversion kits so you can run on lp, natural gas, as well as unleaded gasoline.
this way you are not limited on your fuel..
but you have choices..

here is the rub...
natural gas can be an issue in some parts of the country during an outage.
they turn off the city sometimes..
and then lp can be an issue if the tanks are not secured for wind and water...
as well as you have to deal with the lines..
gasoline can be an issue with storage as well.. long term storage of gasoline is hard to do..
and in most city's they will not allow over 100 gallon tanks...
most of us use the marine 6 gallon tanks for extended run.
then refill those 6 gallon tanks from a larger tank on a pickup truck..

watch solar for off grid back up connections in florida..
they have rules on storage of power down there..
so if you try a "grid tie" solar system they will not let you have solar power only during an outage.
they "kill" your solar power during a grid failure..
it is in the grid tie contracts fine print..

yea read up on your local rules and laws on power for your city or township..
lol even in your group of homes!!
they could have rules on loud noises...
that after 10pm and before 8 am noise thing!!

this is why I like the eu7000is for a larger back up gen set..
low db on the noise... and if you want it real quiet.
you can build a generator shack!!
most of our quiet gen shacks are below 37 db.
lol the birds are louder!! GRIN!!

do your foot work first.. ask around on contractors in your area if you are not able to do the work your self..
lots of over priced poor engineered systems out there.
be ready to spend 5k to 15k for a whole system.. depending on how much power you need for your comfort.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

Based on cost and ease of being able to select what breakers I want on, if I were you, I'd just have the electrician wire up a 50amp interlock kit. That's what I use. Yes you have to get to you service panel to make the transfer, but it allows me to select what breakers are on or off. It also was cheap as can be to install. I think it cost me just over $125 to install it. That included the outside 50amp power inlet box, the interlock, 50amp breaker and some 6/4 wiring. Mind you, my interlock kit was under $40, which kind of shocked me because other brands were $75-$150 at the time and I have a genuine GE kit for my GE panel. Even if you had to pay $100 for the kit, I bet it's still cheaper.


----------



## Cristian (May 9, 2020)

I'm so glad I found this forum and I'm very thankful for all the replies. It looks like it'll be the usual 50a plug and transfer switch setup after all. I have no natural as in my area so I'll be using the four 100-pound propane the previous homeowner left to power the gas fireplace. (He was apparently preparing for the fireplace apocalypse, I dunno.)

Another question I have is the issue of THD. One of the reasons I had selected this generator is because it supposedly produces a "clean sine wave". Although I won't be running anything directly off the unit itself, I figure it can't hurt to have the power as "clean" as possible. Some people say this issue of a clean sine wave doesn't matter at all, and others say that some of their appliances won't even work unless the power is within certain "cleanliness" specs. Any help at all with this issue would be really appreciated. Is it worth using the sine wave as a buying criterion? 

There's also another thing that has been bugging me for quite a while now, and which I can't find an answer for. The particular generator I've had in mind, the Westinghouse WGEN12000DF, weighs in at around 350 pounds and costs around $2400. I had also been looking at another brand of generator, which also produces a really clean sine wave, the Pulsar PG12000B, which weighs in at only 200 pounds and costs only $999. To confuse things more, the Pulsar PG15KVTWB weighs in at around 380 pounds and costs around $2700. All of these units are in the same general ballpark insofar as their power ratings, but their weight (which I assume is in the alternator itself) and price differ so drastically. I know that you always end up "getting what you pay for," but can anyone outline for me the main advantages or disadvantages of the heavier/costlier unit versus the lighter/cheaper one?

As always, all help is appreciated!

- Cris


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

It's the engine size. Look at the size.. The 2 300 pounders are over 700ccs, the PG12000B is only 457cc.

I don't know if you plan on moving these around, but I've got a GP15000E which is in the 350 pound range, without fuel, and it feels like I'm trying to move tank.

As for the THD, I know electronics likes a clean sine wave, but I haven't had any issues with anything not working with my Generac GP15000E.

BTW, from those 3, I'd probably get the Westinghouse. It's the same sized engine as the big Pulsar, but it looks to be a few hundred less. At least at the HD.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Cristian said:


> WGEN12000DF,


That comparison isnt apples to apples. That pulsar model is a much smaller unit. Becareful when comparing generators. The model number can sometimes be reflective of its continuous rating OR surge rating. You are comparing the Pulsar PG12000B which reflects its Surge Rating and the Westinghouse WGEN12000DF which reflects its continuous rating. Please take all these ratings with a grain of salt.

Weight wise, its a combination of Larger engine and alternator that account for the 100 or so pounds.

It looks like the Westinghouse WGEN12000DF, Pulsar PG15KVTWB, and Duromax XP15000EH are the same exact generator with a slight change of appearance. All Chinese bargain generators for a premium price. $3000 blows my mind. I recommend you reassess your electrical demands and consider the fuel demands for a unit this large during a crisis situation such as a huirricane.

This is a MUCH better option for that price. Plus the cost of a trifuel kit if desired.





NorthStar Portable Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,500 Rated Watts, Electric Start, CARB Compliant | Northern Tool


Rugged, newly designed NorthStar® 13,000 Watt Generator features a smaller footprint and the latest Honda V-Twin engine to <b&g...




www.northerntool.com





The GP series generators have a pretty dirty sign wave and are priced high for a bargain generator. I dont have a very large sample group but mu old champion had a much cleaner sinewave then the GP6500 I owned for a short time. High THD isnt the end of the world, but some appliances wont operate properly or at all. The most common example would be 95% AFU furnaces.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I went a low cost way. I have a big Honda eb11000 portable generator. I had an electrician install a double throw disconnect switch with an inlet plug installed in the switch box. The switch has three positions. top is utility input only, center is everything off(no power input to the house) bottom is generater input only. When one input is turned on the other is off so no chance of generator backfeed to utility or vice versa. I do have to manually switch over. I do keep my generator in a utility shed well away from the house and have to move it up to connect.


----------



## Cristian (May 9, 2020)

I'll probably end up doing something like that too.


----------



## Cristian (May 9, 2020)

Seems like a really nice unit, but the company says a propane option/conversion is not available. During hurricane season, I have 100 gallons of propane in addition to 50 gallons of gas, so that dual fuel option would be really nice to have. And I'm not all that concerned with mpg, as long as I can run my central air.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Cristian said:


> Seems like a really nice unit, but the company says a propane option/conversion is not available. During hurricane season, I have 100 gallons of propane in addition to 50 gallons of gas, so that dual fuel option would be really nice to have. And I'm not all that concerned with mpg, as long as I can run my central air.


Unfortunately it isnt available as a factory option, but the aftermarket has that covered. I'm a big fan of UScarb.









MSK3016 - MOTOR SNORKEL TRI-FUEL (Natural Gas, Propane, and Gasoline) Conversion Kit - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion


The latest, patented Generator Conversion Kit from the industry leader US Carburetion allows you to convert your existing gasoline powered generator to use propane, natural gas or gasoline *tri-fuel*. Simplest installation on the market.



www.motorsnorkel.com


----------

